# Nutrition Seminar Saturday April 26



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you exercising right, but not reaching the fitness level you are looking for? Are you looking to improve your approach to nutrition, but don't know where to start? If this sounds like you, then let Integrate Performance Fitness show you how!

Saturday April 26 at 4pm Irene Franklin, Nutrition Coach, MS/RD student will show you the best ways to create the best strategies for : 

• Menu Planning
• Healthy Snacking
• Eating for Performance
• Estimating Caloric Needs
• Label Reading
• Weight Management

COST IS FREE. :thumbsup: 

For more information on how Integrate can help you reach your fitness goals, please call us at (650) 941-9148, or send us an email to [email protected]. Please RSVP by Wednesday April 23 at the latest. 

Integrate Performance Fitness located at 2624 Fayette Dr, Suite D in Mountain View, CA. We are the fourth driveway on the right after you turn onto Fayette. Look for the red door and navy blue awning! 

You can send your nutrition related questions to Irene directly at [email protected].


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

What's the cost of this very helpful seminar bikerbert?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

The cost is the middle of a bagel. Especially if you say you are a friend of Francois at the door! We are capping attendance at 60, so make sure you RSVP ASAP if you are interested.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*REMINDER: Nutrition Seminar Saturday April 26*

Are you exercising right, but not reaching the fitness level you are looking for? Are you looking to improve your approach to nutrition, but don't know where to start? If this sounds like you, then let Integrate Performance Fitness show you how!

Saturday April 26 at 4pm Irene Franklin, Nutrition Coach, MS/RD student will show you the best ways to create the best strategies for :

• Menu Planning
• Healthy Snacking
• Eating for Performance
• Estimating Caloric Needs
• Label Reading
• Weight Management

COST IS FREE.:thumbsup: 

For more information on how Integrate can help you reach your fitness goals, please call us at (650) 941-9148, or send us an email to [email protected]. Please RSVP by Wednesday April 23 at the latest.

Integrate Performance Fitness located at 2624 Fayette Dr, Suite D in Mountain View, CA. We are the fourth driveway on the right after you turn onto Fayette. Look for the red door and navy blue awning!

You can send your nutrition related questions to Irene directly at [email protected].
__________________
Al Painter
"2005 Best Bay Area Personal Trainer," CitySports Magazine
National Academy of Sports Medicine C.P.T., B.A.
650.224.4354
http://www.integratefitness.com
mailto:[email protected]


----------

